# 20th gti: rear passenger caliper failure?



## MACdubb (Jul 29, 2011)

Took a look at the caliper because i have rust lines all over my rotor. No digging in just rust. I tried pushing the part that moves the pads in with a clamp and it didnt budge. I will post pics just curious about what to do


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Hope you did not destroy the caliper. The piston needs to be rotated clockwise at the same time it is pressed in.


----------



## MACdubb (Jul 29, 2011)

I can push it in while going clockwise with the special caliper tool?
I saw one on ecstuning


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

Yes. The rear calipers have an internal self-adjustment mechanism for the handbrake, so you correctly retract the pistons back into the calipers you have to turn them clockwise while pushing on them. The brake tools have two little nubs that fit into the notches on the pistons.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

MACdubb said:


> I can push it in while going clockwise with the special caliper tool?
> I saw one on ecstuning


It might be interesting to know where "schwaben" tools that ecstuning sells are really made. I see that the "schwaben" name is now owned by ecstuning.

Ecstuning has sold the engine support beam made by the Harbor Freight people for several years, and some of the tools that schwaben sells could be repackaged Harbor Freight Products as they look similar, or they may be manufacttured by a different company entirely.

Harbor Freight sell a similar 18-piece brake service tool kit, and it's on sale for $40. You can use a Harbor Freight 20% Off Coupon, which would make the final price $32. The Harbor Freight brake tool set carriers a lifetime warranty. So the price is much less than the $59 selling price of the ecstuning 18-piece brake service tool kit. 

What is the warranty of the schbawen brake tool set? Does anybody own one? How does the quality compare to the Harbor Freight tool set? If the materials are higher quality, and the warranty is also lifetime, it might be worth the extra money.


----------



## MACdubb (Jul 29, 2011)

Pic of my rear passenger brake with the problem never got to put it up
Really want to avoid getting a new caliper if possible
Inputs?
Greatly appreciated


----------

